# Blackbird Raum Photos :)



## cailyBear

Thought you all might appreciate these. I was at Seattle's Folk life Festival this year and my buddy Cody took some photos, I thought you all might appreciate these.


----------



## barnaclebones

these guys are fucking amazing. my partner in crime knows them quite well, and they are apparently wonderful humans too.


----------



## Smallredbox

Neat pics


----------



## cailyBear

Thanks, they were sort of waltzing and ballroom dancing at times and it was wonderful! yes this years folk life.


----------



## barnaclebones

i thought there were ladies in the band?


----------



## cailyBear

Indeed, I just didn't have a photo of her : /


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Ha ha kinda wondering about the dude in red and black leggings in the backround of the first picture haha.


----------



## compass

Looks like your buddy has an obsession with Zach (or maybe you in your pic selection?).


----------



## Monkeywrench

I am completely in love with "Honey in the Hair".


----------



## simpletoremember

the kid with the american flag bandanna in the first picture is my friend eli from ashland. we both hitched up there after the ghost town rejects, and blackbird raum show in portland


----------



## cailyBear

I loooove Honey in the Hair too... 

funny story about that lil kid. he's putting on brown pants, he put on a brown scruffy shirt and messed up his hair and then walked around with his best puppy dog face on begging for change. After we all just watched him change into his po' boy suit. 

I don't know why he has more pictures of Zach, but Cody is picky and he probably just thought those turned out better then the others..

Where were You simpletoremember!


----------



## simpletoremember

i was hanging out with the ghost town rejects mostly. their guitar player jonny is one of my best friends.


----------



## Gerber

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Ha ha kinda wondering about the dude in red and black leggings in the backround of the first picture haha.



Your team...


----------



## christianarchy

those are rad! ive seen them before somewhere i think, theyre reallly well taken. you live in seattle?


----------



## smellyskelly

nice photos  i have yet to see them play , but im sure ill track em down one of these days.


----------



## JonnyNothings

Lol. That was fun playing with them.


----------



## Jubbs

Swell! really neat! If you took these photos, you win


----------



## Immy

These are great photos! I love these guys! they just inspired me to make a washtub bass to hahaha i am so stoked on creating musical instruments.


----------

